# Do Singapore laws bother you?



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

They will execute you for possessing marijuana. Singapore also has anti-gay laws.

For such a modern city the laws are very backwards. Will this affect anyone from visiting besides myself?


----------



## Franky (Nov 27, 2005)

Yeah Singapore is on my list of never-to-go-to places.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Yeah Singapore is on my list of never-to-go-to places."

Me too. Glad to know that someone else out there feels the same. Gum is illegal there.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

philadweller said:


> They will execute you for possessing marijuana. Singapore also has anti-gay laws.


You'll only be executed for possession of over 500 grams (just over a pound), which they deem "trafficking". Possession of any amount results in "only" a $20,000 fine and/or 10 years in jail. 

So yes, the laws there are very overly-authoritarian. Still won't stop me from going though, I'll just be sure to clean out my bag very well beforehand. :lol:


----------



## ailiton (Apr 26, 2003)

I chewed gum when I was in Singapore. Not a problem. At least it is so much safer and cleaner than any US cities.


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

I'll be there this friday. I don't do drugs, but I do find the tought of someone putting drugs in my luggage terrifying because of the harsh laws, other than that, I think I will be just fine.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, unless you're stupid enough to bring pot on a plane (which is unlikely because you'd be arrested if caught in the states), I don't think that you would be in much harm.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

anti-homosexyal laws are not enforced, i don't smoke marijuana, and i don't chew gum.

i liek singapore a lot. i wish more countries were like it. it is model to be followed for the greatness


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

foadi said:


> i liek singapore a lot. i wish more countries were like it. it is model to be followed for the greatness


Same person, no?



foadi said:


>


Or are you only a libertarian when it suits you?


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

sg ranks #2 on heritage foundations economic freedom index.


----------



## press.word (Jun 12, 2008)

is it just me or does Singapore get no promotions here in public North America? For being a top five city in the world, it is almost doing it subtly.

and yes, the laws are really annoying. I also heard that you'd get fined for taking too many deep breaths in public, you're not supposed to take more than your share of air...


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

since when is singapore top 5?


----------



## GaryinSydney (Aug 4, 2004)

Like anywhere, Singapore has its pluses and minuses but imo the pluses outweigh everything to make it one of the best cities in the world.

I've been there on holidays at least 6 times now and as far as i'm concerned its an admirable city state.

The pluses are its cleanliness, safety, great economy, brilliant shopping and MTR system. There's always something new and fresh to explore each visit and it really does seem to be modernising and progressive.

However, the democracy is really still just a one party state which uses draconian libel laws to intimidate and crush any opposition to the ruling party - and especially the ruling 'family'.

In terms of gay rights however, the place to me runs hot and cold. There are some great clubs and club nights, which are better than we have in Sydney right now (such as Sundays at Powerstation). Yet a few years back they banned the growing circuit party scene like Snowball.

Hopefully the new generation will force a change in laws -at least they don't seem to enforce them


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

philadweller said:


> They will execute you for possessing marijuana. Singapore also has anti-gay laws.
> 
> For such a modern city the laws are very backwards. Will this affect anyone from visiting besides myself?


I do appreciate that strong anti-drug laws may be controversial to those accustomed to a lifestyle of liberal drug-taking. However, the law and its strict enforcement has served its purpose and deterrent effect. I believe this is the message that Singapore wants to send, and does not shy away from doing so. One can either choose to accept it, or stay away.

With regards to anti-gay law, I believe this was inherited from the former colonial government. Public opinion has recently shown that society is divided on whether to retain it or repeal it. The government also probably feels that it is not politically expedient at this point of time to tinker with it. Nonetheless as already mentioned in this thread, there is a thriving gay culture here and so far, I’m not aware of anyone that has been prosecuted under this law.

Singapore has in recent years been enjoying an increasing number of visitor arrivals, notwithstanding say, the laws that you singled out. In fact, projected visitor arrivals are set to jump further with major multi-billion dollar foreign investments in new attractions. Examples are Las Vegas Sands investment in a new Marina casino resort and Universal Studios Singapore. There must be a good reason why they would want to sink in their money here. This year will also see the innaugural F1 night race debut in Singapore. The world’s first Youth Olympics Games will be staged in Singapore – in 2010. 

Perhaps it is instructive to look at some recent surveys on Singapore’s overall desirability to get a clearer picture and put things in perspective.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Wednesday March 14, 7:25 PM 
*Singapore tops list of best cities for Asian expats-survey*

SINGAPORE, March 14 (Reuters) - Singapore's low crime rate, clean air and solid infrastructure helped the city-state top a list as the best city in the world for Asian expats to live in for the fifth year in a row, a survey showed on Wednesday. 

Three Australian cities -- Sydney, Melbourne and Canberra -- took up spots in the top five while Kobe, Osaka and Tokyo in Japan made it into the top ten, according to ECA International, a human resource consultancy for multinationals. 

But Singapore -- well known for its squeaky clean, safe streets -- claimed the spot as best place in the world for Asian expatriates for the fifth year running. "Singapore is consolidating its position at No 1 -- it's continuing to improve," said Lee Quane, ECA's Hong Kong-based general manager. 

"I can't find another city that matches it in terms of personal security and safety. Singapore is pretty much the safest place in the world." 

With more Asian expatriates being sent overseas for work, the ECA's survey can help determine suitable compensation packages and hardship allowances for expat employees. 

The ECA report is based on expat surveys and country data for 254 locations globally on areas such as climate, air quality, healthcare, infrastructure and political locations. Language and proximity to home are also among the top concerns among expatriates around the world. 

"Asia is improving at a far greater rate than anywhere else," Quane said, adding that cities in China and India had rapidly climbed up the rankings. 

Within Asia, the gap between Singapore and Hong Kong has widened over the last five years. 

"We have seen more and more companies and expatriates say they would prefer to relocate to Singapore because of the better facilities," Quane said. That's despite the fact that Singapore ranks lower than Hong Kong in terms of press freedom and recreation, he said. 

The Hong Kong-Singapore rivalry is heating up as the Chinese territory's air pollution worsens, pushing it down on the global ranking list from five years ago. 

The Southeast Asian city-state is working to improve its image as a place for fun and entertainment, with new restaurants and bars springing up and two multi-billion dollar casinos on the way. 

Quane added that one of the most interesting findings in the survey was Macau which, thanks to heavy investments by casino resorts and a fast-growing tourism industry, had climbed to 56 in the global ranking for Asians, up from 80 just five years ago. Top 10 best locations in the world for Asian expats (previous ranking) 

1 Singapore, Singapore (1) 

2 Australia, Sydney (2) 

3 Australia, Melbourne (3) 

4 Japan, Kobe (5) 

5 Australia, Canberra (4) 

6 Canada, Vancouver (7) 

6 Denmark, Copenhagen (6) 

8 New Zealand, Wellington (8) 

9 Netherlands, Amsterdam (23) 

10 Japan, Osaka (10) 

10 Japan, Tokyo (11) 

10 Belgium, Brussels (14) 

10 Germany, Bonn (14) 

10 Ireland, Dublin (14) 

10 Switzerland, Basel (9) 

10 Switzerland, Geneva (22) 

*Top 10 best locations in Asia for Asian expats:* 

1 Singapore, Singapore 

2 Japan, Kobe 

3 Japan, Tokyo 

3 Japan, Osaka 

5 Hong Kong, Hong Kong 

6 Macau, Macau 

7 Taiwan, Taipei 

8 Thailand, Bangkok 

9 Malaysia, Kuala Lumpur 

10 Malaysia, Georgetown

Copyright © 2007 Reuters Limited. All rights reserved.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

I have no problem to visit Singapore but I would never want to live there. Enjoy my freedom.

Alone that you can't buy chewing gum is ridiculous. I do it to keep my teeth clean during the day and have fresh breath.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

I can understand why ppl are aprehensive about an overly authoritarian government.

But take into consideration the safety of S'pore. Whilst here in Australia, and indeed the western world at large, we grapple with increasing voilence as a society, Singapore is devoid of these problems.


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

My parents considered moving to Singapore in the 1990s for a better job, but they decided against it because they wanted me to grow up in a freer environment. 

My dad's business partner lived there and called his friends in England and chatted about how life is strict in Singapore. A few days later someone called him telling him he can always leave if he doesn't like it.

So yes, Singapore's laws bother me.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

This is simply a tradeoff question. You put in a very restrictive regime, and crime drops. You let people loose (freedoms), and crime increases. The West is more concerned with the freedom side and is willing to forgo the safety side, accepting it as a consequence of their social and political values.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

wat freedom


----------

